# Pony Express



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The pony express is alive and running in Egypt
Helen and I got together to swop a language course on flash.
Helen put hers on the bus this morning and it arrived safely with me this evening at 5pm, my parcel is on it's way to Helen in Hurghada and will arrive at the ungodly hour of 5am 
I am sure Helen will let us know if it all goes well at her end

Maiden


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice font color, a real bright choice 

Hope nuclear agencies don't detect any radioactivity in the forum lol

Good luck to the package through its way to Hurgada


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> The pony express is alive and running in Egypt
> Helen and I got together to swop a language course on flash.
> Helen put hers on the bus this morning and it arrived safely with me this evening at 5pm, my parcel is on it's way to Helen in Hurghada and will arrive at the ungodly hour of 5am
> I am sure Helen will let us know if it all goes well at her end
> ...


St Paddies day was last week - or was that a thinly disguised poke at the Irish for losing to the Scots yesterday


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

As if Adrian lol lol

Well the system works well had a text from Helen and she has her parcel, only trouble the memory stick has shuffled all her lessons.
Will have to ponder on a solution

Maiden


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

but it is quicker than the post service, even in Europe! There the package will arrive the next day or even the day after! And for sure more reliable than the normal post service in Egypt.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

GM1 said:


> but it is quicker than the post service, even in Europe! There the package will arrive the next day or even the day after! And for sure more reliable than the normal post service in Egypt.




Indeed it is much quicker than the postal service here or Europe.
I even got an official receipt.. think Helen got a phone number lol


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi, yes the parcel arrived safely, 2 hours earlier than the the driver said, you'd think he'd know the arrival time wouldn't you. It was waiting for me, along with many others, in a little room. I had to sign for it too. So no need to actually meet the bus if the parcel goes the official route.
Now I know the system I will use it again. Very efficient. I think mine went the un official route, on the dashboard, but the driver did phone to say he'd arrived and handed over the little packet, and had another one for me. 
Am puzzled as to why the lessons are all mixed up though, and I can't find the first one in the course. Why do computers do such strange things?
Thanks for the books too MS, they will keep me happy for a while, doesn't take much lol.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Helen Ellis said:


> Hi, yes the parcel arrived safely, 2 hours earlier than the the driver said, you'd think he'd know the arrival time wouldn't you. It was waiting for me, along with many others, in a little room. I had to sign for it too. So no need to actually meet the bus if the parcel goes the official route.
> Now I know the system I will use it again. Very efficient. I think mine went the un official route, on the dashboard, but the driver did phone to say he'd arrived and handed over the little packet, and had another one for me.
> Am puzzled as to why the lessons are all mixed up though, and I can't find the first one in the course. Why do computers do such strange things?
> Thanks for the books too MS, they will keep me happy for a while, doesn't take much lol.




And thank you Helen, I will get the cds copied for you in correct order.. so you can play them on your dvd.
I have lots of books... so when you are up in next month you can collect some for the long hot afternoons 

Maiden


----------

